# Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

as stated in the topic.
where do if find one of these guys if anyone even makes them?
K03 flange as in stock 1.8t turbo flange.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_as stated in the topic.
where do if find one of these guys if anyone even makes them?
K03 flange as in stock 1.8t turbo flange.

K03? for your 1.0L 2 cylinder.
A K03 isn't nearly big enough for an ABA... the TDI turbo I used was a bit bigger than a K03 and wasn't big enough.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_K03? for your 1.0L 2 cylinder.
A K03 isn't nearly big enough for an ABA... the TDI turbo I used was a bit bigger than a K03 and wasn't big enough.










The K03 I am refering to is the turbo that comes stock on a 180 hp tranverse mount 20v 1.8l Engine.
It is much bigger than a VTN mk4 TDI turbo.
You can squeeze about 200 hp out of one.
my idea here is a cheap bolt on kit that will crush a vr6 or stock 1.8t
for under a grand. ( depending on how cheap you can scrounge parts)
my buddies 1.8t with a stock k03 spins tires through second gear. he has an filter, chip, diode mod, and a 2.5inch turbo back. hes holding about 18-20 lbs to red line.
i dont need advice on picking a turbo, and i know a k04 is much better. but if you know a 1.8t guy who gets a turbo upgrade get his stock downpipe, turbo, and accesories for it and your close to using that setup.
so if anyone knows anything about the requested manifold.......



_Modified by myjettaisred at 12:46 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

up...
comments ?
questions ?
info?


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*








no intrest in this?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

I don't know that it will crush much, and you will overspin it pretty fast if you do. most 8v's that use ko3s have an integrated manifold/exhaust housing. Try passat/A4 TDI's they may have a separate manifold from the turbo and are the same 8v exhaust pattern. 
Really you would need two of those to crush anything, why not just find a wrecked audi 5000T and get all the parts off that. THe k26 on it is larger than some T3's and the manifold can be made to work if you cutt off one runner and move the wastegate. There's some good threads on doing this right now in the forced induction forum.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (all-starr-me)*

Hey, thanks guy.... no 8valves come with any turbo less a diesel. and im not talking about a ko3 diesel turbo. Im talking about a stock 20v 1.8t turbo. they flow 200 hp easily and can generate more than enough boost to make 2.0 aba walk all over a vr6.
The audi 5k setup is hard to come by, and requires significant modification and fabrication. not to mention the manifolds like to crack. 
I understand all about this business about how a stock 20v turbo wont bolt to anything bla bla bla.... i need a 8v exhaust manifold bolt pattern with a flange located in the location a stock 1.8t 20v motor would have, utilizing the stock downpipe, inlet boot, and oil return. 
IM NOT LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS RELATING TO TURBO SIZING OR SELECTION! 
ABF JEFFs write up had lots of people creaming their selves. and a tdi turbo compared to a stock 20v turbo is very small and flows MUCH MUCH less. if you dont think this would make 180 hp on a 2.0 then your smoking crack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by myjettaisred at 4:57 PM 6-30-2006_


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

seems like a fun project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
try talking to usrt or hkk. 
if you get a price post it up


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

My buddy mike ran his K03S AWP with Revo tuned to 24psi, FMIC, DV, DP, full exhaust... Pretty much everything you can squeeze out of that little snail, and granted the thing walked away from R32's without sweating, but it overspun that turbo way too fast, and I doubt it made anything but a hair of 200WHP. Best off to go with a larger turbo, and T3 manifolds are easy enough to find, not to mention that there are a handful of 5000T quattro's in the yards around here, and I would bet you can grab the rear end off one for a couple hundred and make the piping yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

I was pulling 230whp and 270 lbs/ft with the k03s on my 1.8t. And boost peeked at 26psi and held 16psi to redline(7200). I also had a worked motor so it took alot more effort to push the air into the engine







It is a great idea since the turbos are easy to come by. If you cant find a mani you can source the parts like the flange and what not to make your own. Thats what I would do, but I also have fabrication experience and the meens to do it. I am pretty sure TechTonics has a blank stainles flange for a header and blank flanges for the turbo as well. USRT may be able to do something also. They seem to have their fingers in everything


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2577217 
http://creativeion.com/rey/vw/mani/
No one makes it. you have to get it custom made as I'm doing.
do a search under my screenname, it's all MK4 related so I don't
how much you can use.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_I was pulling 230whp and 270 lbs/ft with the k03s on my 1.8t. 

Sure you were...










_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_I also had a worked motor so it took alot more effort to push the air into the engine









what are you talking about?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
Sure you were...











If I remember right, Adam's old car had a TT225 engine, and later got the K04 upgrade... Not the 023, the big K04.
I don't doubt his numbers at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*

a ko3 sport that comes on late model 1.8t motors engine codes awp aww awd flows no more than 220. 
a K04 is a different story. 
A 2002 Jetta we did including cams, 3 inch turbo back, 225 hp injectors, apr 93 direct port with test pipe program, clamping the map sensor with a diode, holding 22 to redline just broke the 210 mark on a mustang dyno.....



_Modified by myjettaisred at 11:12 PM 7-4-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

point being.... most of us here would be happy with 180 fwhp, i know that this turbo will flow that. so if you know a 1.8t guy getting a big turbo, and he wants to sell you his stock stuff for 100 bucks.... with a manifold, your really not that far away from using the stock turbo and remaining very cost efficient while doing so.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
K03? for your 1.0L 2 cylinder.
A K03 isn't nearly big enough for an ABA... the TDI turbo I used was a bit bigger than a K03 and wasn't big enough.


Is it (k03s) too small for ~10psi @ redline?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (elRey)*

I would bet that since it runs out of juice at around 5500 on a 1.8T... That the more restrictive ABA will start choking around 4800-5000, but I guess you could get it to breath around 10psi at that range.
But 180WHP will be really pushing it for this application. Remember that althought he 2.0L is slightly larger displacement, it doesn't flow nearly what the 20V does, and thus, the turbo response and flow will be lower.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_point being.... most of us here would be happy with 180 fwhp, i know that this turbo will flow that. so if you know a 1.8t guy getting a big turbo, and he wants to sell you his stock stuff for 100 bucks.... with a manifold, your really not that far away from using the stock turbo and remaining very cost efficient while doing so.

doubt 180hp @ the wheels is easily achieved.
stock AWP = ~156whp @ 10-11psi
chipped = ~180whp @ 18-20psi (@ the edge of efficiency or over)



_Modified by elRey at 8:44 PM 7-4-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (elRey)*

I know several people who have got 28-28psi out of them... You can get 24psi out of a Revo chipped AWP with an SPS3 controller set to max boost. The only thing that really limits them after that is the N75.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
Sure you were...









what are you talking about?


Yup sure was! Before we dialed in the ecu it pulled 215 at the wheels and 258 tq at the wheels. Once the ecu was dialed in then the nubers went up. All on a K03s. Once the TT225 turbo with 3" turbo back was put on It pulled over 300 hp to the wheels and prolly around 325 tq or more. You can throw parts at a car all day long but power comes when science, technology, and tuning are put together. The motor was built and so was the head. You can believe me or not but I was the one that put $6500 into the motor and I was the one at the dyno. You can also call up 20valvetuners here in tempe and talk to kyle about my GTi. He is the one that built it and he is the one that tuned it








My point is a k03s will do plenty on the 8v.
this dyno sheet is the first run on the dynapack dyno. We ended up with a boost leek that was fixed alomg with the tuning. But for a first run ...! Oh 2.5" exhaust and a k03s untuned.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (vwnut18t)*

Wow adam... That HP line is pretty sketchy.








20VT is by far the best shop here in AZ... That Twin K03 .:R was one hell of a ride. Untill we got back and I found out the guy driving had one glass eye and a cateract in the other.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Wow adam... That HP line is pretty sketchy.










yup like I said it was the first run and the ecu programming was screwy.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
yup like I said it was the first run and the ecu programming was screwy.

Nobody can use lemmywinks like those two, eh? Do you have the sheets from the later runs. Too bad your GTI went BBQ style.


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*

No that was the only sheet I got. After we fixed a few things and made some adjustments it was all buisness.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (vwnut18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnut18t* »_
You can believe me or not but I was the one that put $6500 into the motor and I was the one at the dyno. 

You spent over six and a half thousand dollars and just broke 300 whp?
You also claim a built and worked head and motor care to elaborate?
an APR stage 3 + kit is five grand and 340 crank hp









that equals just over 300 whp
i also know that the turbo that is included with the stage 3+ kits is much much bigger than a 225 turbo.








i also do not see you claming 300whp with a tt 225 turbo....
although i do not agree with your claimed power figures.... i do agree that the stock awp/aww/awd turbo will work for this application.



_Modified by myjettaisred at 9:19 AM 7-5-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

who can or who wants to fab something up for me?
ive heard good things about usrt... dont they do some custom work?


_Modified by myjettaisred at 6:48 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_ who can or who wants to fab something up for me?
ive heard good things about usrt... dont they do some custom work?

_Modified by myjettaisred at 6:48 PM 7-6-2006_

Yes, IM Greg... Hkk735, he'll take good care of you.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

Trust the VWnut... That engine was fully built and ready to handle anything and everything you could throw at it... It later got a bigger turbo and was laying down some REALLY impressive numbers.
I saw it running around after he sold it, and that car MOVED!


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

send me your turbo and i will take care of it, just need your particular turbo to make sure of the clearances


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_send me your turbo and i will take care of it, just need your particular turbo to make sure of the clearances

No, send ME your turbo....


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_send me your turbo and i will take care of it, just need your particular turbo to make sure of the clearances

definitely my new best friend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
No, send ME your turbo....
















haha, sure, you just need to send $1,000 to ME
seriously though, i do have a k03 here, havent looked at it too much though.not sure what it came out of and what the specs are> its ryan's. he brought it over and i said " oh how cute! looks like a turbo...only smaller







"


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (hkk735)*

i have a blown one laying around. its identical to the one i want to use, i also have the stock tranvserse 1.8t turbo manifold.... i want to duplicate that exactly, but with an 8v exhaust manifold flange......
i want to utilize the stock 1.8t downpipe (or larger aftermarket equivalent) downpipe, which ends up right where our stock cat flange sits so those should bolt up. 
also i want to utilize the turbo inlet and intake boot, which uses the same size maf as a 2.0. boost piping would be custom, either to a side mount or front mount...... 
im intrested in this because of the availibitly of the stock 1.8t turbo, and i know what it can flow. A 2.0 would benefit nicely from this setup. I know this turbo can supply in excess of 10 psi of boost. 
i might as well write this up and start getting some pictures


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

I'm having exact mani made. I used a 20v head and transverse mani to weld up a jig that located turbo flange relative to block. Then removed 20v head/mani and bolted 8v head to jig.
Link I posted earlier showed piping from mcmaster carr with very little fab work. I have dxf file of stock turbo flange and 8v head flange posted in fab forum. 
Once made, I'm sure the guy can make a second one with my jig.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (elRey)*

HKK735 and I have worked out a few details.
so, as soon as we get this fabrication bit wrapped up, 
and i get a new first gear set put in my 02a, expect a full write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

PICTURE TIME + PG2 OWNAGE
I sourced the 20v Tranverse manifold and turbo and have pictures.
tomorrow its off to the post office to send a brown box to HKK735. 
The turbo + manifold only have 600 miles on them, as they came off of a very rich 2005 GTI owner who instantly had an apr stage 3 + kit installed on his car.
with out further adue...... pics!














my ride


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (myjettaisred)*

where you able to get flanges for the ko3??


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (VWralley)*

I don't know if anyone makes them, but I am able to get any flange I need waterjetted at a fair price, that's what we use for out turbo manifolds.
I made a manifold for a pair of them on a 16V, I ended up just using 3/8" mild steel and cutting them out with plasma torch, and smoothing it to match the gasket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*

funny you mention that setup








im talking with a guy on homemadeturbo.com about getting some done, he sells 16v exaust flanges for $20 + shipping








Could you work out some pricing and shoot me an IM? ill need two of each


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_funny you mention that setup








im talking with a guy on homemadeturbo.com about getting some done, he sells 16v exaust flanges for $20 + shipping








Could you work out some pricing and shoot me an IM? ill need two of each









pricing on K03 flanges.... might take me a bit, I don't think I have an autocad for them.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*

im not hearing back from the guys at HMT.com, but anything i can do to help just let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just trying to find a source for them, not in a huge rush, i totally understand custom stuff takes time


----------



## mkiigolf (Jun 2, 1999)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (VWralley)*

In case anyone cares, someone in Germany made one. Kind of pricey though. The Euro rate really sucks right now. http://cgi.ebay.de/Abgaskruemm...wItem


----------



## Funken_Groovin (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (mkiigolf)*

I am currently running a KP39 off a 04' TDI on my ABA. C2 software, cooler, 30# injectors, stock compression, etc.. I am running 10psi, and i know for sure that i am nowhere near 200whp.....
Is my car a blast to drive? Yes.
Will it take a VR? Possibly.
Did i build it for under a grand? Damn straight.
I love my car, and youll love driving yours too if you build it, but i think your numbers may be in the clouds....
If i did it all over again id source a decent T3.
just my 2 cents.

edit: a ko3 and a kp39 are pretty much the same size


----------



## Bart Simpson (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Needed: 8v to K03 flange manifold (ABF Jeff)*

ko anything is a compelte waste of time. im assuming ur motor is obd1.. if not that sucks for you. i had a t3 60trim out of an 80 turbocoupe with 250k on the motor and god knows on the turbo. pieced together a turbo setup and decent mangment car made 290wheel stock motor.(doubble stacked headgasket only mod)22psi daily.
ko3 is completly wack.and any car can completly spin threw second with a good short shift and ****ty tires. rapeing the tires is 3rd from a roll is impressive.


----------

